# do i need to tune?



## devo1113 (Oct 4, 2008)

hey i have an 05 GTO M6 and just bought a K&N CAI, Pacemaker headers, and Kooks Cat back exhaust. Will i need to get it tuned once i put it on? Also what kind of RWHP would i expect to gain? Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You don't have to. But yes you would need a tune to take advantage of the increase airflow and to get the greatest potential out of your car.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,

Its not set in stone.... but yes, a tune would be next on your list to really take advantage of the mods that you have.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

most of your gain will be from the LTs and tune, about 25 HP. some cars run a little lean after headers but in CL the computer will adjust anyways. in OL most run too rich stock so that's why leaning it out a little usually doesn't hurt. you probably won't see the full benefit until after the tune


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

To get ever little HP out it would be good to get a tune.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

devo1113 said:


> hey i have an 05 GTO M6 and just bought a K&N CAI, Pacemaker headers, and Kooks Cat back exhaust. Will i need to get it tuned once i put it on? Also what kind of RWHP would i expect to gain? Thanks in advance for the help


A good dyno tune will always help. P.S you have Pacesetter headers not Pacemaker. 

With your bolt on's and a tune you should a see 30 HP gain .


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

A few guy’s around here (3 that I can remember) have taken their stock Goats in for a tune and picked-up around 10 to 15 HP along with eliminating the silly skip shift deal on manuals. A hand–held should also get you a few extra HP’s if you decide to go that route, but there is no substitute for a real Dyno tune IMO…


----------



## devo1113 (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks for the advise. Ill have to take it in for a dyno tune then. How much will a good tune cost me?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

devo1113 said:


> thanks for the advise. Ill have to take it in for a dyno tune then. How much will a good tune cost me?


Where are you located in California, NorCal, SoCal, CentCal?


----------



## devo1113 (Oct 4, 2008)

So cal, in the LA area


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> A few guy’s around here (3 that I can remember) have taken their stock Goats in for a tune and picked-up around 10 to 15 HP along with eliminating the silly skip shift deal on manuals. A hand–held should also get you a few extra HP’s if you decide to go that route, but there is no substitute for a real Dyno tune IMO…


I gained 22 RWHP with a dyno tune when my car [ A/4 ] was bone stock except for a AEM CAI


----------

